# is this all I need to stay out of trouble?



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

All Products manufactured or embellished by no name are done so by hand and each piece is unique unto itself. No two (2) pieces are identical. 
We strive to acheive perfection when producing custom goods and use our discretion when doing so. Artwork produced by no name is the property 
of no name and can not be used by customer or other manufacturers without permission of no name. Customers' logo's are their property and 
no name will in no way reproduce customers' artwork for any orders other than the customer's order. 
no name is in no way affiliated with, licensed by or owned by the NFL, NBA, MLB or any professional, semi-professional or collegiate associations.
Those who order custom printed work on this site or from no name does so of their own free will. The person(s) who places orders using a Players' 
name, number and/or team logo declares that they are authorized to do so by said "Athlete", "Athlete Representative" and/or Team Representative. 
They also declare that orders using team logo(s) or a derivitive thereof are for *personal use only*. Should customer desire to place order for resale 
then they need to use original artwork or have a 'Release" from owner of artwork.


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

So what you are saying is you will reproduce other peoples art work/ logo but you don't want anyone reproducing yours


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

To answer the question..........No


----------



## BigDon (May 8, 2013)

I agree with Crowder... No! If you are thinking that the statement will in someway prevent you from being sued for copyright infringement -- you are only fooling yourself. And, I can hear the lawyers chuckling to themselves as they count your money on the way to their bank!

The fact you are intelligent enough to recognize or likely to recognize or suspect a potentially or known copyrighted logo, athlete's name, symbol, etc. was submitted for reproduction by your shop, would make you culpable for the copyright infringement through your reproduction of the artwork. The individual who submitted it to you... probably would get off scott-free since you were the one who did the reproduction, they only asked you to do it, as they plead ignorance to any knowledge of copyrights.

Take this opinion with a grain of salt since I am not an attorney - although I did stay at a Holiday Inn recently!!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

BigDon said:


> I agree with Crowder... No! If you are thinking that the statement will in someway prevent you from being sued for copyright infringement -- you are only fooling yourself. And, I can hear the lawyers chuckling to themselves as they count your money on the way to their bank!
> 
> The fact you are intelligent enough to recognize or likely to recognize or suspect a potentially or known copyrighted logo, athlete's name, symbol, etc. was submitted for reproduction by your shop, would make you culpable for the copyright infringement through your reproduction of the artwork. The individual who submitted it to you... probably would get off scott-free since you were the one who did the reproduction, they only asked you to do it, as they plead ignorance to any knowledge of copyrights.
> 
> Take this opinion with a grain of salt since I am not an attorney - although I did stay at a Holiday Inn recently!!



Don - first off, your stay at the holiday inn does doesn't count! It has to be a Holiday Inn Express!

Second - I suggest, if looking at professional sports teams in general, lookup on google CAPS (coalition to advance the protection of sports logos) CAPSINFO.COM | COALITION TO ADVANCE THE PROTECTION OF SPORTS LOGOS

Especially if your selling online, and also, if you piss someone off enough (like a disgruntled customer, or maybe even a competitor), these people will pay you a visit. Maybe they give you a warning, or maybe they cause you to run a few thousand dollars in legal fees (they are all salaried lawyers, they are already getting paid), but that is the risk you run for selling a few $25.00 shirts.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Agree with Don. You are the professional. Any attorney will tell you they will name everyone involved if they come suit. Even if you were to win, you will occur a very large legal expensive


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I was searching the internet checking out other rhinestone sites when I came across it. I took their name out of that whole mess. I always hear about this but just look around there are a lot of people doing it. if the nfl or nba or anyone else is looking to bust people all they got to do is look at ebay. they obviously don't do a very good job at enforcing it. I just thought it was funny thinking that there was someone out there writing up this crap and believes it could protect them.


----------



## BigDon (May 8, 2013)

Leg cramps said:


> I was searching the internet checking out other rhinestone sites when I came across it. I took their name out of that whole mess. I always hear about this but just look around there are a lot of people doing it. if the nfl or nba or anyone else is looking to bust people all they got to do is look at ebay. they obviously don't do a very good job at enforcing it. I just thought it was funny thinking that there was someone out there writing up this crap and believes it could protect them.


There are two categories of folks doing just what you describe, all snuggled down in a false belief that their "legal-sounding" verbiage will cover their backsides! They are... "The Caught" and "The Uncaught"


----------

